# ?

## vetla

, !  ,  .
    ,       . .   .  (  .-),   .     .   ?    ?     (  )?  ,       ,    ,   .   ?      ?

----------


## Abra

...

----------


## Nasya_77

> .     . ...     (  )?


      - ..  ! :-)     -         ? :-) :-)

----------

,  ,      - ,   .
 ,         ,  .
   ,        .

----------


## Abra

**,     ,     ....
  .....    ...

----------


## -

Abra! :No-no:    - !  ,  !  ,    - !  :Wow:       -      ! ,   -   -    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abra

*-*,     .
    .

----------


## -

> -,     .
>     .
> __________________
>  .


     !      ,    ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Abra

*-*,    . ,        .  .
,        ?

----------


## -

!  ?! ! ::flirt::

----------


## Abra

*-*,     .     .   ,     .

----------


## -

... :Silly:

----------


## Abra

> ...


  ,   ...

----------

,    -. .    ,    ,     .         Abra  Nasya !

----------

, ,    ! :Kiss:

----------


## Abra

> Abra  Nasya !


, .....

----------


## -

> ,    -. .    ,    ,     .         Abra  Nasya !





> , ,    !


       ! :Love:  

! !   Abra !     !        , , !  :Big Grin:

----------


## vetla

> - ..  !


   !         .       ?   ? , ,    ,     .      .? ,       ,   .         ?   ?         !

----------


## -

VETLA!!     ! ,       -   , ,  -    . !    ,  !       -       !   ,  ,   -  !    -   .   -      !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DIR

> -   .


   -  .     ,    .    ,  ,  .

----------


## -

-  ,  DIR    ""... !  :Frown:

----------


## DIR

.    .

----------


## -

> ,    .    ,  ,  .


          ?       ,   (  )?    ,   ,  ,        ,DIR,  ?     .  :Smilie:

----------

> -


.    .
  ,       ,    ,   ( ),   ,    .
   ,  - -,          ,      .
    ,   ()      .      .
         :
-         ,
-   ,
-     ,       .
 ,       ,   -          .

----------


## -

,     !   -       . , !  !     -         - ! ,  - ,  -  ,  .  , .     ,  -     !    - !  ,  - -      !   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  - -      !


  -  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

, , ,       -    !( -  ).   :Wink:

----------

.
   .

,  .    .  :Big Grin:     , .
   . 




> 


  .    ,   .
    - ,         . 
 - ,      ,          ,    .   .
 , ,      .

----------


## DIR

> ?       ,   (  )?    ,   ,  ,        ,DIR,  ?     .


  , ,      ,  ,      ,  ,    ,     ( ),   - ,  ""      ""     (   ).

----------


## -

..., ...,DIR

----------


## vetla

> - ,      ,          ,    .


    ,         .   ,       .          ?

----------

?
        .
        " "
   ,     .
        ..           .
     ,    ,      -       .
         .               .

----------

*vetla*, 


> ?


   .
 :: 
     ,      .         ,     .     ,       .   ,     (,  ...)     . 
**    , ,   . 


> ,    ,      -

----------


## Abra

> -      !


 -   - .

----------

,  ,   ,            ?

----------

**,  ,  , 20   ,  200  ,  10 ,        -  .    10 000       ,      ,        ,    -.

----------


## -

!     ,     ,   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## YP

> ,  ,   -  !    -   .


 ""  ,    .        ,     , ""  ().

----------


## -

*YP*,    -   .

----------


## YP

> -   .


    ...

----------


## -

*YP*,    ""  "".   :Cool:

----------


## YP

> YP,    ""  "".


*-,*     ,   " "?

----------


## -

*YP*,      ?  :Wink:     .       -  ,      - .  :Smilie: 

:        ,               -    ""!  :Wow:

----------

> - ..  ! :-)     -         ? :-) :-)


,     ,      !

----------

